# GM revives Chevy Camaro muscle car (2008-9 production)



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

News link


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 10, 2006)

kewl 

here is a link w pic

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/FVDP/Preview/styleId=100687353


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

They don't make 'em like they used to. Today's cars just cannot compete with the muscle cars from the 1960s.


----------



## bradofshaw (Aug 10, 2006)

The burning question here is, who will revive the Chevy Camaro-muscle car driving-mullet?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> They don't make 'em like they used to. Today's cars just cannot compete with the muscle cars from the 1960s.



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F20%255F98%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_20_98.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D23%252F23_20_98/image.gif"></a>

in my opinion, not only in performance, but looks as well.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> They don't make 'em like they used to. Today's cars just cannot compete with the muscle cars from the 1960s.



400 hp 6.0L V8?? When did a Camaro ever sport that kinda powerplant? The early SS350s only put out 295 hp. 

It's nice to see the auto makers taking this kind of risk with musle car revival. Mustangs and Pontiacs and now the Camaro.

Too bad Mercury blew it with the faux Cougar they put out a few years ago.  I had a '69 XR7 in my youth. Nice car.


----------



## Herald (Aug 10, 2006)

My first car was a 1978 Camaro with the 305 engine. I loved that car.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> My first car was a 1978 Camaro with the 305 engine. I loved that car.



My first car was a 1993 Z28 with headers, exhaust, etc. etc..


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 11, 2006)

How about the new Dodge Challenger?


----------



## caddy (Aug 11, 2006)

Business in the Front....Party in the Back ! 



> _Originally posted by bradofshaw_
> The burning question here is, who will revive the Chevy Camaro-muscle car driving-mullet?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 11, 2006)

Ford needs to revive their 1969 Torino


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> How about the new Dodge Challenger?



The Challenger was a sharp car! Remember the movie "Vanishing Point"?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> How about the new Dodge Challenger?



 Wow! I LIKE it. Very retro.


----------

